# The Hunger Games - mockup project (free MIDI file download)



## ashtongleckman (Jan 20, 2021)

Hi guys, I hope you are having a great new year so far. I wanted to share my new Hunger Games mockup suite, featuring 13-minutes of music I've arranged from all four movies in the franchise. Most of the libraries were orchestral tools and spitfire. For the Hanging tree section, I got the vocal stem from the film's 5.1 surround mix. other tracks include Rue's farewell, primrose, and the capitol theme.

I've also attached a link to the midi file down below in case you are interested 

Here is the final product. 
MIDI file download: https://bit.ly/3nW31QU



Best,
Ash


----------



## Leeward (Jan 21, 2021)

Wow, that's lovely. Strings sound incredible... what library?


----------



## ashtongleckman (Jan 22, 2021)

Leeward said:


> Wow, that's lovely. Strings sound incredible... what library?


Mainly SCS, CS2, and CSS, with little bits of Ark 2 and Albion 1


----------

